# Schwinn's 1,000,000th built bicycle! 1917 article via hathitrust.org online library



## chitown (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2013)

*does that*

illustrate a stop on the frame for dropstand???


----------



## chitown (Dec 29, 2013)

bike said:


> does that illustrate a stop on the frame for dropstand???


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2013)

So where the HE_L are all these early bikes??????????


----------



## bike (Dec 29, 2013)

*"artists*

rendering"???


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, what happened to them?  Now I can understand the culling effect for scrap (WW1) is one source for a portion of them, but Schwinn was only one producer. How many Schwinn only survivors prior to 1917 are you aware of?


----------



## chitown (Dec 29, 2013)

bike said:


> artists rendering"???




Oldnuts early Schwinn has built in Drop stand. So I'm thinking this is a feature previously unknown to early Schwinn's.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51556-Need-help-with-a-teens-20s-Chicago-exclesior


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 29, 2013)

*Added A Little Horsepower .....*

*chitown ... great detective work ... Good Form !!!*





Thanks for all you efforts .....

...............  patric


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 29, 2013)

The article on Racing in Canada is more than worth the price of entry as I am from Brantford (originally).


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 29, 2013)

*Early schwinn*

Here's Picts of my 12-17 excelsior bike chitown and hoofhearted educated my on it has the built in stand stops


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 29, 2013)

*Schwinn*

More Picts


----------



## chitown (Dec 30, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Here's Picts of my 12-17 excelsior bike chitown and hoofhearted educated my on it has the built in stand stopsView attachment 129531




There were some frames without badges that have popped up now and then on the cabe with the built in drop stand like this one. It made it very difficult to ID as that was the one feature that seemed out of place. I wonder how many models had this feature. This could help ID several de-badged bikes that have been previously unable to pinpoint the manufacturer. Or badged but never ID'ed as Schwinn built:

Like this 1919 Schwinn built Hawthorne DeLuxe






These may have also had the built in frame stand and tabs.

1917 Schwinn catalog:













http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/


----------



## buisky (Dec 30, 2013)

My 1923 Schwinn built truss arch Henderson has the built in built drop stand stops identical to the 1917 .Just thought I would mention it. Thnaks, Ron


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Jan 1, 2014)

The Schwinn Factory on Kildare in Chicago now appears to be a park.  The Excelsior factory appears to have been right in the path of the Dan Ryan expressway which was built in 1961.


----------

